# 80k miles...any concerns?



## roddymerritt (Sep 4, 2008)

I've been looking at gto's for a while and I found this one pretty cheap I think (10000) Although the car does have a few small blemishes there seems to be nothing major wrong with the car and by small I mean its black and has a scratch here or there. It does have 80k on it so is there any reason why I should be hesitant on buying?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

It all depends on the care that was taken with the car. If they beat it, stay away, but if all the maintenance is up to date, and there are no leaks(big ones at least), may be a good buy. Look around, though, if you can find one with less miles for a little more $$ you would be better off.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think you could find one around $12000 with 40000 miles. Just take your time and look around. Good luck.


----------



## roddymerritt (Sep 4, 2008)

Well I want to stay around 10ish...I might could do 11 but thats my max cause of taxes and such.....My main concern is this, are there any known problems on gto's with higher miles?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Get a GMVIS, and a car fax report. Have someone astute to these cars give it the once over concentrating on known problem areas and driving the car. If this isn't possible, check into having a Pontiac dealer inspect the car check listing all known TSB's that were issued.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Get a GMVIS, and a car fax report. Have someone astute to these cars give it the once over concentrating on known problem areas and driving the car. If this isn't possible, check into having a Pontiac dealer inspect the car check listing all known TSB's that were issued.


This.


----------



## roddymerritt (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry new to these cars and domestics but GMVIS? I don't know what that is. Also what are known problem areas?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

roddymerritt said:


> sorry new to these cars and domestics but GMVIS? I don't know what that is. Also what are known problem areas?


A GMVIS is a report from a Pontiac dealer that will detail any work done by Pontiac on the car. Provide a Pontiac service manager the VIN and they can generate a report on work performed by any Pontiac or GM dealer. The carfax is for any work performed by non GM service. The GMVIS would be more reliable especially on any warranty work performed. 

As far as known problem areas, use the search function on this forum and you will get quite an education on some problems people have had over the years. 

Was the car tuned? If so make absolutely sure the PCM was not passworded and it can be accessed. MAKE SURE the seller provides you with the car's Key Codes. This is important if in the future you need a new Body Control Module, Power Train Control Module, new Key Fobs, the factory radio reprogrammed. With out them you will need Pontiac to get them for you, it could be a hassle as many on here have learned, many dealers are ignorant of those codes. 

Some Issues;

Rear end whine
Rear end phantom noises (gear oil)
strut rub
leaking struts
door actuators
Key cylinder failures
Rear Seat stitching failing
Excessive tire wear due to Rear Spring sag 
Strut Bushings failing causing strut fatigue
Excessive oil consumption
Stick shift catching
Front Bumper to fender gap. Broken clips, take a look under the headlights if you are seeing the bumper protruding proud of the fender the clips are broken. Unless it is jerryrigged, replacing the bumper is the fix unless an after market fix kit is installed on it.


Not trying to alarm you not everyone has experienced those issues but buying a high mileage car, and not knowing about this car, well, its in your best to become familiar with it BEFORE you pull the trigger on one.


----------



## roddymerritt (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree its why I'm asking questions


----------



## THEGREAT1 (Dec 27, 2008)

The best we can do here is give you some suggestions on some of the more common failures. Car faxes should help a little, too. The truth however is you are shooting in the dark on this one, espcecially if the car had mutlitple owners. 80,000 miles is a lot for a car to be driven, and to say a car like this was never gunned or beaten, especially if the owener new they were going to sell it...you get the point. Good luck, drive it, check her out good, long, and well before you buy it. We can only shoot in the dark here, you have to do the homework, and then make the call. Good luck.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought my car with relatively a lot of miles. Previous owner was a commuter and the car was stock. I took a slight chance with 48K miles BUT the car is flawless inside and out. It runs beautifully and is the best thing I've ever purchased. With a car with as many miles as yours, there may be some small wear issues here and there but as far as the drivetrain goes, it is very solid (except maybe the rear) and the LS2 technology will last you well over 80K miles. Solid car and if taken care of, the only issues will be superficial.


----------



## roddymerritt (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm looking at a few other cars such another GTO with less miles but its not stock and has a few problems so idk...I'm also looking at an 03 Mustang Mach 1


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Mach 1's look cool and are quick but they are mustangs. You are getting a lot more car with the GTO. A guy yesterday had me put down my window and tell me my car was sexy. I also have people ask me what it is all the time. Never gona get that with a mustang. That could be a plus or a negative depending on who you are.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

> Some Issues;
> 
> Rear end whine
> Rear end phantom noises (gear oil)
> ...


dont forget about the gas cap recall


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> dont forget about the gas cap recall


They weren't recalled but a letter was sent out to 04-05 owners extending the gas cap warranty to 10 years. I would assume 06's would be included but I haven't heard officially. My gas cap went patooey this past summer. :lol:


----------



## THEGREAT1 (Dec 27, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> They weren't recalled but a letter was sent out to 04-05 owners extending the gas cap warranty to 10 years. I would assume 06's would be included but I haven't heard officially. My gas cap went patooey this past summer. :lol:


Assuming is fine and dandy until you make an a** out of you and me, Judge! I saw the letter but it declined to include current 06 owners, but since the P/N is the same I think there is some possibility (not assume) 06's should be elgible.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I do think you have some room on that price. On one hand. If the car was beat it probably wouldn't have lasted 80k. Keep that in mind.


----------

